# Internatial 504



## crazysteve (Jun 3, 2011)

I am looking at 1966 504,With front loader.It has 4 wheel drive.Some that I talk to say they did not make one.Is this true,Or not?:confused.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hard to fake a 4 wheel setup on something like that. You best get it. Sounds like a tough machine. Any pictures?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just checked it out on TractorData.com International Harvester 504 tractor information and it shows just 2 wheel drive. Either you got the model confused, or it's a rarety.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

There were aftermarket 4wd systems available back in the day. Could be one of those.


----------



## crazysteve (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank's guys I will check it real close.Then maybe pass on it.Thank you again.


----------



## crazysteve (Jun 3, 2011)

I checked out that 504.Had a real good salesman?????Some one had put ag tires on the front,So he thought it was a 4 wheel drive.I got out as fast as I could..


----------

